# Cannot see images on one particular site



## sjeffblack (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,

First, please forgive me if this is not the correct forum for this post. I am new to this website and wasn't sure which forum to post this in.

I am having problems viewing/accessing images from one and only one website. Every image displays with the typical 'x' (or doesn't display anything at all), implying the path to the image isn't valid. I've also tried navigating directly to an image, but I get an HTTP 404 - Not Found error.

However, the problem only exists with my laptop. The website looks perfectly fine when browsed to from other computers, and I can access images directly by browsing to them from other computers as well. I already deleted my browsing history and cache, and I tried on three different browsers (IE, Firefox and Chrome). 

This problem only exists on one website. I have never seen this issue before on any other sites I visit. The only thought that makes any sense to me at all is that I am the administrator for this site, and I have been the one playing around with the hosting company's Plesk control panel. Is it possible that somehow a setting was changed somewhere on my computer that would stop me from being able to access any images on the site? It seems very strange to me. 

This is a brand new site (technically not even "live" yet, even though I moved it to the live environment so that I could see how it looks (I'm not happy so far)). This is also the first time I've dealt with this particular hosting company (MochaHost). They seem very unwilling to offer any assistance whatsoever, considering they can't duplicate the problem and I've acknowledged already that it only seems to be a problem with my machine.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## ACroff (Nov 8, 2010)

What is the URL of the site?


----------



## sjeffblack (Nov 4, 2010)

I apologize for not updating this. The hosting company had to "reset handlers". After they did that everything worked fine. I'm not sure what that means though.

On another note, I actually switched hosting companies anyway because I had other issues with them as well.

Thanks.


----------

